# 2007 game camera...again



## oneadam12 (Dec 1, 2007)

Just checked my camera, not much to brag about though.


----------



## 103scooter (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice one!


----------



## Cut4fun (Dec 1, 2007)

Cool any deer in a cam is cool IMO. Right now I am going to bust a meat deer when it shows up. Nice pic.

Did you see my DT cam pics from June-Aug? here is the mount after he had to be put down with 2 40cal s&w's.

Velvet mount.


----------



## oneadam12 (Dec 1, 2007)

Sweet! What's the story?


----------



## Cut4fun (Dec 1, 2007)

Long story short. Got over a 1000 pics of deer during that time. Missing for a week on cam after getting 20-55 pics a night feeding. 
Showed up Sunday morning in the field in front of house and stood in general area for about 3 hours. I walked within 10 yards and he stumbled. Knew something was up. Called Game Warden nothing happening, called State Patrol, done deal. 
My bow hunt for him was ruined, but at least we got him and not a poacher or road kill or died out in the woods and never knew what happened. 

He had 15 score-able points and as a non-typical gross was 170 3/8.


----------



## oneadam12 (Dec 1, 2007)

Was he sick, or injured? Maybe "blue tounge"?


----------



## Cut4fun (Dec 1, 2007)

There was a hole in the jaw, maybe infected tooth, bullet wound, or maybe hit by a car as we expected. Who knows for sure.

Just wish I had a crack at him with a bow.


----------



## oneadam12 (Dec 1, 2007)

That's a shame, he was a nice one. He should have produced some nice offspring. Maybe next year or the year after.


I put one down two years ago that had blue tongue, it wasn't pretty. I haven't seen any more cases around here since though.


----------



## Just Mow (Dec 11, 2007)

oneadam12 said:


> That's a shame, he was a nice one. He should have produced some nice offspring. Maybe next year or the year after.
> 
> 
> I put one down two years ago that had blue tongue, it wasn't pretty. I haven't seen any more cases around here since though.



Got into your sweethearts again huh :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## oneadam12 (Dec 16, 2007)

here's a couple more of a recent visitor. no bats or hogs yet.


----------



## oneadam12 (Dec 16, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Got into your sweethearts again huh :hmm3grin2orange:



I wish that was all it was


----------



## oneadam12 (Dec 28, 2007)

Got a few more for yall.


----------

